# Rebuilt this rack after 2 years in the woods



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I shot this buck in the fall of 2010 and looked for two days with no luck. Nov 2012 I was hunting the same farm and had filled my buck tag. I figured I would scout a new area. I saw the rack laying in the woods. I was very near the buck back in 2010 and didn't know it. I took the rack home. It had been chewed very badly by the squirrels. I ordered some fix it sculpt from an online supplier. I had no clue on what I was doing but figured I had nothing to lose. It took some work but, it turned out pretty good!


----------



## Mgs. Co. Mafia (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks great man, good job!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thats awesome, nice work.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

great work for not knowing what you were doing.....must have been a good looking buck.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

looks great! Looks like the color looks pretty believable as well! Good work!


----------



## Fullerc (Jan 27, 2013)

Can't believe that thing turned into the final product. Good work


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks! I actually enjoyed doing it.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Great job, impressed!


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks amazing, nice job! 

I have a few that need touched up, is the sculpt material hard to work with? Can you go into a little bit of detail on how you used it?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very good work


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks, wish I had more to work on!


----------



## brandon170 (Jul 5, 2010)

wow great job


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great work


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Dikbag35 said:


> Looks amazing, nice job!
> 
> I have a few that need touched up, is the sculpt material hard to work with? Can you go into a little bit of detail on how you used it?


X2 im interested


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

Really nice job on the repair job.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

you can buy it from most taxidermy supply company's, two part mix you work with your hands and its water base, once hard water wont touch it. You can use water to smooth it out (before dry) if you have alot to replace you can drill a hole and put a drywall screw in and cut the head off if you need to and build around it. you can use oil paints to color it or buy some color kits it takes some practice


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I drilled holes into the antler where the tine was missing. I then glued a piece of wire into the hole and shaped it to match the opposite side. I cut the wire about an inch shorter than I want the tine to be. Then I start building the tine with fix it sculpt. I just worked it till it looked good. U can use water to help smooth it. Just get hands moist. Too much water is bad!! Smooth the transition as smooth as possible. Unless u like sanding! This stuff dries extremely hard. If u are good at sanding and have different types of sanders, it will be easier. Take ur time and picture how u want it to look. I used min wax stain on the antlers. It takes longer to dry on the repair than it does on the real bone. U just have to test it and go from there. I applied stain with a paint brush and wiped off with a rag. If u wipe off too much just put more on. U have to play with it. I wiped the tips to make them look lighter and more natural. I am not a professional. Lol. But I figured it out. It's not that hard.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

anyone needing some rack repair, let me know!


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

looks good, nice job


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

pretty darn cool


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks great ,you did a fine job on it .


----------



## Tribute0613 (Nov 21, 2013)

You did a greate job on that!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

man that turned out awesome!


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

excellent work thats amazing!


----------

